# Pheasant hunter accidentally shot



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

just a reminder to everyone how dangerous it can be and to be careful , we are not the only ones out there hunting!

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=14171074


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

> was shot several times on his legs


[Marlon Brando voice-over]

Maybe next time we won't haves ta ask him twice.

[/Marlon Brando voice-over]

Be careful people.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

i watched someone shoot their dog once by accident in a very similair situation


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow ! accidents happen but it says "Shot several times" does that mean he was still standing so everyone started unloading :shock: 

**** shame Chester only had a single shot !



J/K making light of serious issue........Remember hunters ed. and basic sense.
Maybe they were from Idaho ? :lol: :O•-:


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

More than one assassin? One on a grassy knoll? More than one pellet meaning more than one wound and more than one gunshot wound?

Fishrmn


----------



## JCR (Sep 17, 2007)

Can anyone say Trigger-happy? Remember basic hunter safety rules and beware of hunters not practicing them.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have no understanding how such a thing could ever possibly happen! Absolutely ridiculous! Should be criminal charges!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I shot my friend, Dave Thompson, in the back while pheasant hunting. I never seen him. We were walking on either side of a multiflora rose fence and he crossed through it on a cow path. They had to dig a pellet out of the back of his neck.

We're still buds.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just found that my boss was shot about 40 years ago and still has many BB's in him, that can't be good to be packing around. One BB missed his heart by about an inch.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My cousin was accidently shot and killed by his friend as they crossed a fence with loaded 12 gauge shotguns........Seniors in high school; sad deal.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

Wow some of ur guys stories are unfortunate. Like someone posted, they were probably from Idaho.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Someone :!: I take resembalance to that someone


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I think it said they were from Lehi?

Seeing as there are no public land pheasant hunts going right now, it must have happened at Paradise Gun Club. Clubs don't all require proof of Hunter Ed from their hunters, or a license, so I would venture a guess that either the shooters were trigger happy, or they just haven't learned the rules of hunting/gun safety. Most likely they were just morons without a lick of common sense.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

AND from Idaho  :lol:


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

Chaser said:


> I think it said they were from Lehi?
> 
> Seeing as there are no public land pheasant hunts going right now, it must have happened at Paradise Gun Club. Clubs don't all require proof of Hunter Ed from their hunters, or a license, so I would venture a guess that either the shooters were trigger happy, or they just haven't learned the rules of hunting/gun safety. Most likely they were just morons without a lick of common sense.


I don't know what's worse, no public land left to hunt on or hunting clubs not having any requirements?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> My cousin was accidently shot and killed by his friend as they crossed a fence with loaded 12 gauge shotguns........Seniors in high school; sad deal.


My Grandmother's brother died the very same way shortly before WW-II. The other died of a staph infection he acquired from a barbwire fence that scratched him while hunting...


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I have no understanding how such a thing could ever possibly happen! Absolutely ridiculous! Should be criminal charges!


Are you Serious? Can you not read the headline? Accidentally! I am sure if they was hunting together they must have been friends. I am sure the guy behind the gun feels bad enough... But to be charged with a crime?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

TAK said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > I have no understanding how such a thing could ever possibly happen! Absolutely ridiculous! Should be criminal charges!
> ...


Using a deadly weapon in a way that could have easily killed the guy; criminal negligence. The guy driving drunk accidentally ran the light and killed the family too, right? I have been in numerous situations like this, specifically at a hunting farm, you simply don't shoot any time that there is any doubt as to the direction in which you are shooting. I really don't have any understanding of how someone could shoot down low enough to cause such an injury thinking that was a good shot when someone was close enough to be injured. Just heard a noise in the bush and started to open fire?? I can appreciate someone being showered with BB's 80 yards away through thick brush, but this is nothing like that from the information shared. I guess I just really take people's lives seriously and idiot's dumb actions inexcusable. 
I can see where people on a private farm could be at higher risk knowing that they just paid for that bird whether they get it or not would make people more likely to take dumb shots.


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

"caught in the crossfire" Good Lord! :shock:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I can't make the connection of a guy getting hit/shot while hunting to a guy running a red light while drunk? Unless your reading a diff. story from KSL, I see no alcohol us? That in its self takes you a diff. direction..... And I really have a problem putting together much with the info that has been given.


> I really don't have any understanding of how someone could shoot down low enough to cause such an injury thinking that was a good shot when someone was close enough to be injured.


 Maybe... Maybe you have a case of "Uneven ground?" Maybe a wash, or a hillside? Of the 13 years of guiding on such a bird farm have only heard of one shooting like this, just happen to be in the guys face! That law-enforcement agency didn't find negligence either....



Huge29 said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > Huge29 said:
> ...


----------



## Lefty (Sep 20, 2008)

2 yrs ago I was blocking a tree line in MT. Pheasants flying. Shots. It felt like someone punched me in the eye, almost knocked me down. It was a bb. The bb came out several hours later. My eye was bloodshot and ugly. The Dr. said I came with in centimeters of losing my eye. I swore I would always wear goggles after that, but I usually don't. How stupid is that?


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> I shot my friend, Dave Thompson, in the back while pheasant hunting. I never seen him. We were walking on either side of a multiflora rose fence and he crossed through it on a cow path. They had to dig a pellet out of the back of his neck.
> 
> We're still buds.


i assume you were not charged for negligence? or any other crime for shooting someone? how did you move on from that? good thing he didnt loose an eye! _(O)_


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bkelz said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > I shot my friend, Dave Thompson, in the back while pheasant hunting. I never seen him. We were walking on either side of a multiflora rose fence and he crossed through it on a cow path. They had to dig a pellet out of the back of his neck.
> ...


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Not trying to make light of this... Because its not and caution should be used... However I don't think pouring salt in a wound is that anwser either.

I have came stinkin close to shooting a good friend. A bird had got up between us, I seen it but did not see him! I am just thankfull the bird took pretty much all the BB's and he was not hit. It would have been a really bad deal. 
Two things I learned that day... 
1) if your hunting with someone let them know you went around to the other side. (he had started on my right and the bird got up on my left and I just new noone was over there...wrong.
2) Camo upland vest are not a good choice... Mixed with non bright colors!


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

TAK said:


> Not trying to make light of this... Because its not and caution should be used... However I don't think pouring salt in a wound is that anwser either.
> 
> I have came stinkin close to shooting a good friend. A bird had got up between us, I seen it but did not see him! I am just thankfull the bird took pretty much all the BB's and he was not hit. It would have been a really bad deal.
> Two things I learned that day...
> ...


Good point! Location and coloring is key. It's so easy to make a mistake out there, than on top of that your excited for the hunt. Dont let your common sense go out the window.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

When I lived in Nebraska, I hunted with a bunch of different folks. Seemed like I was always taking some local kid out with me to chase the birds. I hunted with a LOT of in-experienced hunters. THE NUMBER ONE rule I had for everyone I hunted with - you WILL WEAR an orange hat and vest. In a year-end clearance, I picked up half a dozen orange vests, ball caps, and stocking caps so if someone "forgot" their orange stuff, they could still hunt. I still hold that rule. You hunt with me, you wear orange. Period.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My incident was 1970 or 1971. They didn't have orange hunting clothing then. Those with money wore red plaid. We were hunting multiflora rose, an impenetrable thorny bush grown as a fence. It can be 8 foot tall and 10 foot thick or worse. Two hunters would walk either side of it with a small rabbit dog, like a toy beagle, going through the center. You can't see through it. How a pellet could get through it is beyond me. Verbal communication between hunters is the key to safety.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> My incident was 1970 or 1971. They didn't have orange hunting clothing then. Those with money wore red plaid. We were hunting multiflora rose, an impenetrable thorny bush grown as a fence. It can be 8 foot tall and 10 foot thick or worse. Two hunters would walk either side of it with a small rabbit dog, like a toy beagle, going through the center. You can't see through it. How a pellet could get through it is beyond me. Verbal communication between hunters is the key to safety.


*ORANGE*, a hunters best friend!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Communication, a hunters best friend.

You can't see through multiflora rose.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Let me elaborate some.

I feel orange clothing is a must when pheasant hunting, or hunting chukars, quail, grouse, partridge, and especially fast-flushing birds like snipe and wood****. And rabbit hunting with a .22 is probably more dangerous than pheasant hunting with shotguns. 

But I am not a big fan of wearing orange clothing when hunting waterfowl, doves, turkey, and squirrels and only do so when hunting a state or preserve that mandates it's use. Jump shooting ducks along a river or stream can be dangerous and sometimes I will don an orange hat when there's a bud on the other side of the river. Although I'll take it off when I stop and throw out some dekes. 

It's pretty open where I hunt upland game in Utah and Wyoming, so keeping track of my hunting partners is generally easy. Exceptions would be rabbit hunting in tall sage brush or cedars and jump shooting ducks like I mentioned. But hunting upland game like pheasants in say Illinois or Iowa is completely different. The birds or rabbits hang in horseweeds, briars, cattails, multiflora rose and all manner of brush that is over your head. You can't see through it, but a .22 bullet or a #5 lead pellet somehow can penetrate it. You could wear orange from head to toe and I could still accidently "get ya" without ever seeing you. 

If you don't continually keep talking, communicating, with your hunting partners, accidents are bound to happen in heavy cover, blaze orange clothing or not.


----------

